# PreSonus Atom vs. NI Maschine Mikro Mk3



## widescreen (Oct 30, 2020)

I own already an Akai MPD218. But I want to replace it because of the steady configuration effort for every single VST and its not perfect usability.

As I now seriously step into using PreSonus Studio One 5 I've come upon the Atom Controller.

I realized the coloured LED pads of the Atom only work with Impact by PreSonus. Though I am more likely to use Battery (I have 73 expansions!) and the lot of other drum instruments (Abbey Road, Studio Drummer, Symphony Series Perc. etc.) in KOMPLETE 13 UCE.
Is there any possibility to make the Atom LEDs work as fully featured as under Impact? Or do I have to choose a Maschine Mikro Mk3 instead? But that would not be as perfectly integrated in Studio One as Atom.  The Atom's other knobs besides the pads seem to be VERY useful.

Or is the only way to have both, Atom for Studio One, Maschine for KOMPLETE? 

What would you choose in my situation?

Another question: Which of the controllers could be customized most easily? I especially mean to allocate MIDI keys to the pads individually.


----------



## widescreen (Nov 5, 2020)

As apparently no one has experience with that combination I can tell you now mine (as I tested both Atom and Maschine Mikro Mk3).

If you have infinite money you'd buy both. 

As I am not, I stuck with Maschine Mikro because I use mainly the content of the drums and percussion included in KOMPLETE or playable in Kontakt (8Dio Adv. Drum Series, Epic Frame Drums etc.). Maschine software seems to be interesting as far as I reached out, every pad programmable and the colors definable. All not possible with Atom.

So goodbye Atom. Although sad, as it feels very useful inside Studio One. If money is raining, I'll reorder one.


----------

